# Cervelo acquired by Pon Holdings



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Pon Holdings Buy Cervélo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Pon Holdings Buy Cervélo | Cyclingnews.com



Yep; read that last week.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

The end is near ...


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Plenty of sound issues....


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Plenty of credibility issues ... :thumbsup:



Keski said:


> Plenty of sound issues....


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

After he said they sold 100%, every thing else was just "bla bla bla bla". 
They cashed out and now have no control. Who knows where it'll go now.
At 5:04, fat guy stuffing face and licking fingers was classic.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone know what the price tag was on the sale?


----------

